# Japanese IQ test



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I was sent this in an email ... they said it was some sort of Japanese IQ test But I am not sure on that....It took me about 3 mins to figure it out. I thought it was much longer than that but I had set the timer...cause I was racing my friend lol

http://freeweb.siol.net/danej/riverIQGame.swf

The rules are: 

Click on link, then click on blue circle. Use the rules below. 

This is going to do your head in, but it can be done. 

For those of you who are not going to even understand the rules, 

Apparently this is an IQ test given to job applicants in Japan: 

"Everybody has to cross the river". 

The following rules apply: 

~ Only 2 persons on the raft at a time 

~ The father can not stay with any of the daughters, without their mother's presence 

~ The mother can not stay with any of the sons, without their father's presence 

~ The thief (striped shirt) can not stay with any family member,if the Policeman is not there 

~ Only the Father, the Mother and the Policeman know how to operate the raft 

To start click on the big blue circle on the right. 

To move the people click on them. 

To move the raft click on the pole on the opposite side of the river. 

Don't post the answer till others have a chance to do it. Its Fun!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

So has anyone gotten it yet?


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

not yet, but I keep trying


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I've managed to get it done successfully on two different occassions.

I won't tell you the trick, BUT.. .you must pay extra close attention to the rules.

Good luck yall


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I got it. The ending is kind of weird.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I just got it out twice too, it is rather good once you get the hang of it 







:lol:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> I got it. The ending is kind of weird.[/B]


yeah kinda scary..like hitler or something


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO HOO I FINALLY DID IT!!! 
That thing was driving me nuts!! LOL I should be doing Christmas preparations and I got hooked on trying to solve this thing! I don't think I even know how I did it LOL!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133078
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just what I was thinking.......hmmm....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wonder if both arms in the air like that is some sort of "hurray" thing ... like a cheer ??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't get it to work. I was able to get a couple of people across but then i couldn't get anyone else across.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I did it once, but I don't have the time to try and figure out how I did it...it was an accident. LOL
On paper it works easier...it is like the fox/chicken/corn that my daddy did with me when I was younger.
The computer won't let you "assume" you are bringing someone back and not leaving them there.
Very frustrating!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I must be really stupid...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I must be really stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are then that means I am too. I can get so far but can't seem to finish it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a couple hints.... don't read it if you don't want a hint.

Scroll down for the hint....





Scroll a little more











The thief and policeman can be separated as long as there are no children with the thief.
The children can be left on one side without either parent.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

But the rules states that no family member can be left with the thief.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Got it! LOL! I so cheated. I found a "spoiler" on the game that gave the steps.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Got it! LOL! I so cheated. I found a "spoiler" on the game that gave the steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... i'm not giving in to temptation!! i'm gonna figure this out... hehe.. even if it takes me until 4:30pm today (when i'm done work.. lol)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> But the rules states that no family member can be left with the thief.[/B]


Right but here's something to think about..

don't read if you don't want to know...



scroll down









The thief can be left alone on one side by himself!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133136
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did that... but i'm still stumped...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another hint....





Scroll down







The policeman and thief can cross back to the other side ....


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah I did it... without hints or spoilers.....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I did it without the hints but I'd be embarrassed to say how long it took me.







Needless to say I won't be working in Japan.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I got it on my second try without hints! It does take quite a bit of thinking though! That was fun!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

my husband never did get it. even after I gave him hints. I finally had to Show him how it was done.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... I gave this to my co-worker and she did it in like 5 mins!! ehhh... and then after i saw her do it.. i went back to my office and still didnt get it done! We just got back from our xmas lunch and I did it FINALLY!!!!







I'm embarassed to say... my IQ is ...low...







It was fun though.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> omg... I gave this to my co-worker and she did it in like 5 mins!! ehhh... and then after i saw her do it.. i went back to my office and still didnt get it done! We just got back from our xmas lunch and I did it FINALLY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't feel embarrassed. I think some people have a knack for certain puzzles. I have never been able to do those puzzles where you are trying to get one object untangled from another. It is just not something that I can do.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't think it is a real test of IQ either...its more how you think. For my husband everything is so black and white. he can't really think outside the box thats why he couldn't do it. 

I can't do those things were there are hidden pictures in like this colorful art design. I never can see the picture.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I don't think it is a real test of IQ either...its more how you think. For my husband everything is so black and white. he can't really think outside the box thats why he couldn't do it.
> 
> I can't do those things were there are hidden pictures in like this colorful art design. I never can see the picture.[/B]


yeah.. i'm a pretty much black or white type of person...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I can't do those things were there are hidden pictures in like this colorful art design. I never can see the picture.[/B]


I could never do those either!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I was sitting here doing this puzzle and hubby said send that to my computer so I did and he can't open swf extentions on his computer, pitty, I would love to hear him in there trying to figure it out,







he doesn't have a lot of patience,







but I know he would eventually get it. :lol: I got it pretty quick, but it takes a little thinking.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm now emailing to other co-workers!! haha...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OK.. I just HAD to try to do it a second time and don't have a clue! as to how I managed it th first time! I mean I recall some "concepts".. and they worked....but seem to be doing it all wrong!! 
I'd love to share this on Christmas day with a couple of guy-guests who love to "problem solve"! however I'd love to have the "solution" at hand...can anyone tell me how I can get the "answer" to this challenging puzzle?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OK.. I just HAD to try to do it a second time and don't have a clue! as to how I managed it th first time! I mean I recall some "concepts".. and they worked....but seem to be doing it all wrong!!
> I'd love to share this on Christmas day with a couple of guy-guests who love to "problem solve"! however I'd love to have the "solution" at hand...can anyone tell me how I can get the "answer" to this challenging puzzle?[/B]


Terry, I'll PM the answer in a few minutes....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, I finally did it!!!!





















It was driving me nuts!


----------

